# Another poo!!!



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't believe this! At 5 months my husband thinks we should get another Charlie...is he insane? He comes from a family where they have always had dogs in pairs and he thinks its not fair just having one whereas all I can think about is double the mischief, training and bills. 

I've told him lets let Charlie get to a year old, he's been such a good pup but I fear the worst is yet to come with adolescence hitting. Please help me convince him that another poo so close to this one is not a good idea!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with your hubby! There is a 7 month gap between my two and its been ideal. It's been fun having two young ones together although Dexter was fully house trained, had finished his obedience classes and had the op. My advice would be to get a girl this time. You will find you have twice as much fun with two ( And then there's the mud and the grooming! )


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oops, sorry but I agree with Tess, slightly bigger age gap between Betty and Ted ( 10 Months) - but I think it is great having two young dogs with the same energy levels. I felt quite sad for Betty having no one to play with..best thing I ever did!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The other thing is you don't go through the biting stage with number 2 as (certainly in my case) Bonnie did all her biting on Dexter and not on the family! She also learnt her training from Dexter and I didn't need to bother with many dog classes as she was already socialized and copied him. As for twice the mischief well I can't deny that ! Mine both steal socks together and chew my mail!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is nine months and I am glad I got Willow now. He is still able to match her puppy energy and enthusiasm. I can't I imagine an older dog dealing with her hanging from all his hanging parts all day. of course he was house trained, fixed and finished puppy class. and she still bites who ever she can. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh dear! Now your persuading me! We're off on holidays in sept for a week and my mother in law is looking after Charlie, she has an old fragile poodle who really isn't well so I think landing two dogs on her wouldn't be fair on the poor dog so I may consider it then by which stage he will be 10 months. I don't think ill be showing my husband this post


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha I am the wrong person to comment .. but hey I will anyway ..

2 is double the fun, and I personally like a 7-9 month age gap.

Ok 3 dogs is full on and any more is clearly busy busy busy, non stop doggy care but 2 dogs do work so well for family pets in my opinion


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think it very much depends on the dog you already have, I don't think we would get another just yet, I'm afraid I would like Dudley to calm down just a little before we got another - I don't think it would ever happen though - due to money and cleaning up after 2, also being welcome at friends and family etc. I always used to think it would be better to have a 2nd dog when the first was about 4 or 5 so you didn't have 2 oldies together, but I can now see how nice it would be to have them a similar age. I would say generally when the first is around 10 months seems to be a nice gap.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

By the time you find the breeder and wait for a litter and then the puppy to be ready you may as well add on a few more months to the age gap. Plan now for an October arrival


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Two poo's double the fun, I have nearly a year between my two best thing I ever did too. :


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

How do you with two poos cope with visiting people etc at the minute Charlie comes everywhere with us, to all our family's houses on holiday etc and they all dote on him but I just don't know how welcome two crazy dogs would be  Or is it a case of you feel a bit better leaving two on their own more often as they have company?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've gone over the same question many times although I think I'm perhaps more 'cute puppy broody' as opposed to 'another dog broody' if that makes sense!!! 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I've gone over the same question many times although I think I'm perhaps more 'cute puppy broody' as opposed to 'another dog broody' if that makes sense!!!
> 
> xxx


I know exactly what you mean.....I could choose a new pup everyday!

I have to say, although I love having two, I think Biscuit would just as much enjoy being on his own. Although completely adorable, he's become a bit of a grumbler with other dogs and is not as puppy playful as he used to be. Honey, however, just loves meeting other dogs but maybe that's because she's still a pup. It's a shame as she's forever trying to win Biscuit over but he just grumbles her away! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Like Jane . . I think Sami would have been fine on his own also. He was 9 months old when we got Carley. They are complete opposites!! Sami is very passive and Carley is high energy and bossy!! There is also the grooming, food and vet bills that double. AND it is a little harder visiting family with 2 poos verses 1.
That being said, I do not regret getting another poo. They are great company for each other when we are at work and after the initial few days of adjustment, they LOVE each other dearly. It really is a bit harder and time consuming but I would do it again in a heart beat as Carley never had a biteing stage as she was constantly hanging off of Sami, but training was a bit longer for her. Just go with your gut . . you know your poo better than anybody else . . make sure he is completely house trained and well socialized and neutered if thats your preference . . and I agree to go with a little girl . . that worked well for us.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If your family are so welcoming to one poo I am sure they will be welcoming to two! You are lucky, my extended family believe dogs should be seen and not heard. (My brother's retriever lives in an outside pen and my other brother's welsh springers are hardly allowed anywhere outside the kitchen. When I turn up with my two poos they are distinctly disapproving of my indulged pets! I prefer to leave them at home as the effort of keeping them off sofas and laps just gets too much!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Every situation is different. Unlike Biscuit Betty has revelled in having a constant playmate and she never leaves Ted alone ( you would wonder which one is the puppy!!!). I have never had any problems taking my two anywhere, I think it helps because they are not too big and of course incredibly cute!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh god I think you have planted the puppy seed! I just don't know how I could love another one as much as Charlie and would I always secretly prefer Charlie as he was my first little puppy baby...you'd think I was talking about children lol


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well me and my wife are very much up ,in age ,and we get all the exercise we can handle with ginger.for she is a very excitable puppy,and she is not trained not to jump up on people yet ,and it drives me nuts, she is like a jack-in- the box.and I can not see me chasing after two.and I really think we are too old to have two poos and ginger is so loving to us .I really think it would be very hard for us to love another as much as we love ginger .


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it's a fab idea! I'd love Bertie to have a furry sibling. Secretly been having a nosey on breeders online etc. Bertie's seven months now but he's still not been neutered. I wanted to wait til at least 10 months depending how his behaviour goes. Like Dudley he's a bit of a monkey too but it's something I'm pondering over. I know I'd want a girl and toying wether to get a toy size? Hmmm decisions. Let us know when you start searching! 😉


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> I think it's a fab idea! I'd love Bertie to have a furry sibling. Secretly been having a nosey on breeders online etc. Bertie's seven months now but he's still not been neutered. I wanted to wait til at least 10 months depending how his behaviour goes. Like Dudley he's a bit of a monkey too but it's something I'm pondering over. I know I'd want a girl and toying wether to get a toy size? Hmmm decisions. Let us know when you start searching! 😉


I say go for it! House training has been really hard and Willow is my monkey, but other than that I am so glad i did. I LOVE watching them play and cuddle. Yes Jake would have been fine without Willow but he is awesome with her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

_"House training has been really hard and Willow is my monkey"_

Maybe it is important to get number two when warm dry weather is likely making it easier to be out for long periods of time!
Poor little Miss Peepot, she is never going to live down being widdlie Willow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> _"House training has been really hard and Willow is my monkey"_
> 
> Maybe it is important to get number two when warm dry weather is likely making it easier to be out for long periods of time!
> Poor little Miss Peepot, she is never going to live down being widdlie Willow


I agree with the weather part. I thought I was going to get Willow the end of April but my breeder bumped me up to get me exactly what I wanted. 
Widdlie Willow is so perfect!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There you go Donna - you said _'Widdlie Willow'_ and _'Perfect' _in the same sentance, no wonder the poor pup is confused!

Back on topic I do believe that two dogs are better than one.... I like a bit of a gap between my two and can even justify having a third, because I cannot stand the end... when your lovely lovely dog goes to the Rainbow Bridge and there is an aching emptiness in your heart and a physical space by your side....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> There you go Donna - you said _'Widdlie Willow'_ and _'Perfect' _in the same sentance, no wonder the poor pup is confused!
> 
> Back on topic I do believe that two dogs are better than one.... I like a bit of a gap between my two and can even justify having a third, because I cannot stand the end... when your lovely lovely dog goes to the Rainbow Bridge and there is an aching emptiness in your heart and a physical space by your side....


That was one of our concerns. I lost my dog a year ago this week. It was very painful, still is. Maybe when these two are around six I will get an other


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know what you mean about that aching loneliness after your dog passes away. I couldnt even think of getting another dog to replace our 17 year old cavalier. After 18 months of entering my house with no delighted greeting from him I knew it was time to get another. That's why I have been so lax with mine jumping all over me when I walk through the door!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like being greeted enthusiastically, that's part of the fun. I also think Wilf would have been fine on his own, however he was 3 when we got Mable, we kept putting a new pup off incase we made a mistake as Wilf was so lovely. He does play with her but I'm not sure if he would actually miss her..... She would sooooo miss him though. Not long back because I wasn't going for a walk Wilf wouldn't go, Mable set off eagerly but soon realised he wasn't there and turned around and came back. 
Mable did all her puppy biting on Wilf, recall was easier, just 8 dirty feet instead of 4 and only 2 hands xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I read every post in this thread with GREAT interest and I've come up with a theory   

The girls appear to be more needy than the boys...the boys would appear to be happy themselves whereas the girls would be lost without their best buds??

I initially thought it was the older one that was more independent but perhaps not...Betty put the spanner in this theory as Colin says she'd be lost without Ted..

It's funny though because I believe girls are definitely more bolshy than boys ... 

However Maybe it's all an act  

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I read every post in this thread with GREAT interest and I've come up with a theory
> 
> The girls appear to be more needy than the boys...the boys would appear to be happy themselves whereas the girls would be lost without their best buds??
> 
> ...


Jake would be lost with out us. Willow would be lost with out Jake. 
Jake is definitely the pack leader of the dogs. Willow and Penny look to his lead, but he is such a baby with us. Willow and Penny on the other hand are very people independent. They will both go off into another room on their own. They will lay down and just sleep with out any concern for where we are. 
Jake can be sound asleep and if I get up to leave the room, he is up. 
Penny is the oldest and Willow the youngest 
so it does seem to be the girl thing....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is definitely more bolshy than Bonnie. She is eager to please in every way, whereas he loves to be naughty at times to get my attention and will defy me at times. When either of mine are separated for any reason they become quiet and depressed which is how I know they miss each other.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to ruin your theory Mairi! Betty is definitely the boss BUT she loves company. I was wondering today whether I would have got poo number two if I had got Ted first. He is so much more self contained and believe he would have been happy to have been an only dog.


----------



## billt (Dec 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> *The other thing is you don't go through the biting stage* with number 2 as (certainly in my case) Bonnie did all her biting on Dexter and not on the family!........


About how long does it take for small Cockapoo dogs to get through the "biting stage"? Cody still bites and chews on us when he gets excited and playful. My Golden Retriever took a year and a half. But Retrievers are known to be "mouth dogs", and take a while to get out of that stage.

I'm actually glad to see this in Cody, because it reinforces our thinking he is a very young dog, and not 3 years old like the shelter estimated his age to be. I'll just be a bit happier when he grows out of it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Sorry to ruin your theory Mairi! Betty is definitely the boss BUT she loves company. I was wondering today whether I would have got poo number two if I had got Ted first. He is so much more self contained and believe he would have been happy to have been an only dog.


Oh no this was exactly my theory however I've obviously worded it badly 

xxx


----------

